# Slurp III



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

Baiting a honeybee with syrup, this time it's a Rosemary flower 

Tech specs: Canon 40D (F13, 1/250, ISO 100) + a Canon MPE-65mm macro lens (@ 3x) + an MT-24EX macro twin flash. If you click on the image you'll get to the same image on my Deviant Art gallery, and if you click on it there you'll get a larger version.


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

FANTASTIC photo!!:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## JonEdangerousli (May 8, 2007)

Very nice. Mrs. Dangerousli is a photographer and does macro work. I'm sure she'll love it as well!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

You're photo's are some of the best


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks folks 

Still working on my technique and lighting...


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

Doh! I edited the photo, and I can't edit the first post. Here it is again...


----------

